# Sending PTE scores for NSW nomination application



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Can somebody guide me how do I send my PTE result to NSW for the nomination application? What's the exact name I am looking for on PTE website?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Aurora found it on the other thread. It's NSW Trade and Investment - Migration. An error message comes up but it must have gone through ok for me.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

I doubt if its nsw trade and investment
I tried to send to that but got message that nsw trade and investment do not accept pte scores.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

So did I but they must have got it OK as they didn't come back again asking for it.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

If it is giving an error, it's obviously not going through.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

All I can say with 100% certainty is they asked me to make scores available online - I did so via the NSW trade and industry link then they didn't ask anything else.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Makybe Diva said:


> All I can say with 100% certainty is they asked me to make scores available online - I did so via the NSW trade and industry link then they didn't ask anything else.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Right. So you uploaded the PDF result sheet on NSW website. Later they asked you share your result via PTE website? Is this true?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

True

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Makybe Diva said:


> True
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Did they tell you where you have to send your PTE score?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> Did they tell you where you have to send your PTE score?


No sorry. If you upload the pdf and use the link suggested on your PTE account that will be enough. It's what I did and everything went through ok. Whether they got the online info or not I have no idea but my nomination was approved which was the main thing.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

So I guess we have no other option.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

So I just sent my scores. It didn't give me any error at all.

Here is the name i used. "NSW Trade and Investment Migration All programs"

Even got the confirmation email from PTE.


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

Before getting invite, Do one have to send score through Pearson website?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majidk said:


> Before getting invite, Do one have to send score through Pearson website?


You can send it to DHA at any point of time. Before invite or after invite also
But remember to send it within 2 years of taking the test

Cheers


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

So you mean to say that DHA doesn't verify my English language score claim at invite step ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majidk said:


> So you mean to say that DHA doesn't verify my English language score claim at invite step ?


Before sending invite -no

They will verify all your claims only after you have applied 
If your claims are wrong, the application will be rejected and they also give a ban from reapplying for x years 

Cheers


----------

